# Zoho Quality



## Steven F (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey, we're looking at moving to Zoho from Google Apps. I'm looking for opinions and reviews on the quality for business purposes. I don't want to have to worry about our mail servers. I just want it to work.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 7, 2014)

I've just moved from Zoho to Google Apps few months ago...

I personally prefer Google Apps. But Zoho is not bad IMO.

The only problem I've noticed while using Zoho mail is that the auto forwarding is not instant, there is 5 - 10 minutes delay.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 7, 2014)

c1bl said:


> I've just moved from Zoho to Google Apps few months ago...
> 
> 
> I personally prefer Google Apps. But Zoho is not bad IMO.
> ...


Why move to Google Apps? For me, it looks like the Zoho pricing is much better. $2.50 a month or $24 a year versus Google's $5 a month or $50 a year. Granted, it's less storage, but I currently have 30K ~ 35K e-mails in a cPanel account (for personal usage) and that uses less than 200 MB (I don't know the exact number). So, I'm pretty comfortable with those limits.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 7, 2014)

@Steven F I only use Google Apps Business Plan for few domains, that have 1 - 2 users.

For domains that have a lot of users, I use the Google Apps Free account.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 8, 2014)

c1bl said:


> @Steven F I only use Google Apps Business Plan for few domains, that have 1 - 2 users.
> 
> 
> For domains that have a lot of users, I use the Google Apps Free account.


Ahh. That's your secret.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Dec 8, 2014)

@Chris Miller should be able to comment on this with his personal experiences as I believe he uses Zoho.


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 8, 2014)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> @Chris Miller should be able to comment on this with his personal experiences as I believe he uses Zoho.



I use Zoho and I like it. Once there was an issue with the imap server not resolving correctly on my phone when they updated some dns settings somewhere for like 45 minutes. Worked perfectly fine elsewhere though.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 8, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Ahh. That's your secret.


Not secret anymore


----------



## EnveraHost (Dec 8, 2014)

I planned on moving to Zoho a few months ago when they were offering 5 mailboxes for free. I should've signed up then and there as I will have to pay now 

Not a big sacrifice for the quality however.


----------



## Leyton (Dec 8, 2014)

EnveraHost said:


> I planned on moving to Zoho a few months ago when they were offering 5 mailboxes for free. I should've signed up then and there as I will have to pay now
> 
> Not a big sacrifice for the quality however.


As far as I can see, they're still offering the free mailboxes (up to 10): https://mail.zoho.com/biz/mailsignup.do?plan=free

I set a friend up on Zoho a couple of weeks back, and didn't have any issues with signing up on their free plan.

I've used Zoho a few times in the past - but never for a personal email account; so my experience is mostly in the initial stage. Setup is no more difficult than Google Apps, the interface is fairly nice, and I've not heard any complaints about it - or had anyone notice an outage (though, I haven't had first hand feedback from someone using it for mission-critical email).

The offering has been around for a while, and seems to have remained around the same in terms of spec - as to quality: it's email, pretty standard, with a full-featured control panel, and a reasonable webmail interface. Other than that, it's a great as POP/IMAP can be, I suppose.


----------

